# Dolly swallowed a bobby pin



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry, I don't have any advice. I have read that feeding bread and/or olive oil might help things pass. Dolly is beautiful! I see you're in Seattle...Is she by any chance the same Dolly I met at Seattle DogWorks' puppy play earlier this year? There was a Dolly just a bit older than my Molly..


----------



## amanolides (Feb 3, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I am so sorry, I don't have any advice. I have read that feeding bread and/or olive oil might help things pass. Dolly is beautiful! I see you're in Seattle...Is she by any chance the same Dolly I met at Seattle DogWorks' puppy play earlier this year? There was a Dolly just a bit older than my Molly..


Yes!  I bet she is! We took lots of classes at Seattle Dogworks. I remember a little golden named Molly - I think she was from an Oregon breeder if I am remembering correctly?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

amanolides said:


> Yes! I bet she is! We took lots of classes at Seattle Dogworks. I remember a little golden named Molly - I think she was from an Oregon breeder if I am remembering correctly?


Yes, she is from an Oregon breeder! How cool to "see" you on this forum! We should have a Seattle GRF play date sometime.  It is so nice to see those photos of Dolly almost all grown up!

I contacted Seattle Dogworks about Joel's in home boarding a few weeks ago and I was very sad to find out he had left.


----------



## golden smile (Nov 2, 2012)

From my experience in human surgery, we would just wait to see if people would naturally pass things like razor blades, glass, etc. Certain items like batteries and magnets would require intervention, though. I would wait several days and just check the poop. If it doesn't pass by then or the dog starts showing worrying symptoms, then I would consider getting an xray.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Feeding bread can help encase the object, making it easier to pass. My BIL's GR swallowed a needle, he fed him lots of bread.....it eventually passed. Make sure to inspect the poos to know for sure. Good Luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I didn't even know those things were still around. What are they used for now?


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My daughter still uses them in her hair. And I am constantly taking them away from the cats and dogs. :/


----------

